# Polishing Plenum and Cam Covers help



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I have started polishing my plenum and going to be doing my cam covers afterwards.

I have managed to rub certain areas of it down with some 50 Grit Emery Cloth but there is still pits all over it which i cant get rid of. Does anyone have any tips to get rid of them or is there no way of doing that?

I don't want to rub it down to much and go through it!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Can't help im afraid mate but subscribing cos mine sorely needs doin


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Its a long process

Use a finer paper and keep at it


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Umar said:


> Its a long process
> 
> Use a finer paper and keep at it


A finer paper? That won't cut deep enough will it? I moved to the 50 grit emery because the 400 wet and dry wasn't doing anything.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

any pix of how it is now


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Use 120, 200 then 320.

You using any power tools or by hand?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Gotta be able to get some kind of spinning wire brush that'll go on a dremel ?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a guide Alex.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...EfCvSP7Kg1MENng&bvm=bv.57155469,d.ZG4&cad=rja


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Cheers for the guide Mike.

No i don't have any power tools other than a drill but don't have any bits.

I was thinking of getting a dremel or something to help me as i will be doing the cam covers too it will take quite some time and if they come out any good i can start doing some other bits too.

Any recommendations on tools and bits for them?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I took my cam cover to a shop up the road and they shot blasted and powder coated it for £40 cash in hand which i was more than happy with as it looks immaculate.. if er-rr green  far less fuss heh


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

anthonymcgrath said:


> I took my cam cover to a shop up the road and they shot blasted and powder coated it for £40 cash in hand which i was more than happy with as it looks immaculate.. if er-rr green  far less fuss heh


Not bad at all! Was it just that they did or the other covers too for £40?

I have given up with the polishing, I haven't got another year to do that I want to drive them damn car!!!!

I have decided to paint the plenum and the cam covers in black wrinkle paint as it looks pretty sweet and will go with the theme of my engine bay as i have kept all my hoses black silicone.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i powder coated all the bits under my bonnet with crinkle black powder coat,it came out really well i think.



simon


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169837-rb26-r32-gtr-parts.html

I have a polished inlet for sale if your interested.. All the hard work done, just requires a final polish and buff to make it spot on. 

Regards


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

That looks great Simon, I hope mine comes out like that. 

Thanks for the offer Umar, but I have already bought the paint.


----------

